# A request to our members



## jgvernonco

Howdy,

The Staff and Admin of TSF have recently changed policy regarding active links and images in signatures. This change was required to conserve the Forum's resources.

Effective, now, registered users no longer have access to active links and images in their signatures. TSF supporters, Team Members and Staff will still have access to these functions.

Rather than having everyone wake up one morning to hacked signatures, we did not alter current signatures. We will ask you, the member, to please remove active links and images from your signatures as soon as possible.

We will begin contacting members via Private Msg. or email, as we encounter signatures that have not been altered.

Your cooperation is greatly appreciated.


----------

